

NEPAL – A new extensible programming language - semicolondev
http://www.nepal-prog.de

======
judah
Pardon my asking, but is this really a new language? The website looks like it
was designed in 1998, complete with scrolling marquee, Flash banner, and
visitor count ticker.

If this is really new, may I suggest removing the Flash animation that is
simply a scrolling marquee announcing a new version? I haven't looked at this
language much, and the amateur website doesn't inspire me to look any further.

~~~
semicolondev
I am too curious to know more.

